# overwritable media



## dantonalado

I need help about this world : overwritable. The sentence is : please insert OVERWRITABLE media into the drive. Can someone help me please?


----------



## Sparrow22

sólo se me ocurre *"que se pueda sobreescribir*", " *sobre el que se pueda* *sobreescribir* "como insertar un CD en el que se pueda sobreescribir más datos.....no he visto ni oido "sobreescribible"


----------



## dantonalado

Gracias, creo que tiene sentido en este contexto.


----------



## ILT

En México decimos *reescribible*, aunque la RAE no recoge reescribible, sí tiene reescribir.

Por favor inserte un medio reescribible en la unidad.

Saludos


----------



## dantonalado

Si, I love... yo pienso igual, no me suena "sobreescribible", gracias


----------



## Sparrow22

I love translating said:
			
		

> En México decimos *reescribible*, aunque la RAE no recoge reescribible, sí tiene reescribir.
> 
> Por favor inserte un medio reescribible en la unidad.
> 
> Saludos


 
ILT: en ese caso no sería Rewritable ??? Algunos CDs por ejemplo dicen: rewritable, como tú dices reescribible (y creo que la RAE tampoco valida sobreescrible) pero ya son voces del léxico diario, no ??


----------



## ILT

Mmmmmm, mmmmmmm, mmmmmmm.  Según yo rewritable y overwritable son sinónimos.  A ver qué dice un experto en informática


----------



## Sparrow22

dantonalado said:
			
		

> Si, I love... yo pienso igual, no me suena "sobreescribible", gracias


 
mirá, estuve mirando el google (que no es tampoco palabra santa....) pero en varios sites, aparece "sobreescribir", aunque no me parece mal la sugerencia de ILT


----------



## Sparrow22

I love translating said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm, mmmmmmm, mmmmmmm. Según yo rewritable y overwritable son sinónimos. A ver qué dice un experto en informática


 
jaja, son delicias de cada especialidad !!!!!!!


----------



## dantonalado

Pienso que en castellano suena mejor, y es más utilizada, la palabra GRABAR por lo que se transformaría en REGRABABLE. Si no me equivoco en Argentina es mas usual este témino.


----------



## Fernando

Yo diría simplemente "grabable". Aunque es posible que haya una diferencia entre las cosas que se pueden escribir una vez y las que se pueden sobreescribir. Ni idea.

Si no son idénticos: "rescribible" o "reescribible" (la RAE recomienda la doble e).

Añadido: O regrabable, como se acaba de sugerir, que me parece la mejor opción.


----------



## dantonalado

Si, Fernando, hay diferencia entre los medios que pueden ser grabados y regrabados y los que admiten solo una grabación. Al menos yo se que puedo grabar un medio y y utilizar la opción  que no puede ser sobreescrito. Por eso pienso que el sistema, en la oración original, pide que sea un medio regrabable.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por la información. Me sumo a tu regrabable, entonces.


----------



## insuasty

Saludos a todos.  De acuerdo a mi experiencia con estos dispositivos los términos 'reescribible' y 'sobreescreibible' no son lo mismo.  Por eso se hace diferecia en inglés ('rewritable' y 'overwritable').  Ninguno de los términos es aceptado por la RAE, pero el primero hace alusión al tipo de disco que se puede grabar varias veces pero _ocupando espacios diferentes para sesión._  El segundo término es un tipo de disco que se puede borrar y escribir nuevamente.  Espero haber aclarado la confusión.


----------



## Fernando

Una aclaración: reescribible no es rechazado por la RAE. Se recoge reescribir y no reescribible, igual que no se recoge "lanzable".


----------



## Gizmo77

Please insert OVERWRITABLE media into the drive.

Mi propuesta:

Por favor, introduzca el soporte regrabable en la unidad.

PD: En España, al menos, se usa el término regrabable.


----------



## aurilla

el término "overwritable" en lenguaje de informática quiere decir que el archivo existente puede ser sustituido por otro. Es "sustituible".


----------

